# Snorkeled my friends rhino, let me know what yall think.



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Very Nice!:rockn:


----------



## ShaneGT86 (Jun 11, 2010)

that is sweet


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Is that a 660? And looks awesome but won't mud get sucked in easy with them turned out like that? But looks great


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, its an 07 660. As far as catching mud, we will have to wait and see. If so, we can change the ends out or cover them with some screen or something.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

But it looked awesome I might try that on mine


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

pretty clean job man, looks good from here .


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Well done. I like it. If it were me though, I would turn the tips down just to be safe.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I really like that.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good. Personally I like them just straight up the middle but, everyone's is like that and, it's nice to see someone doing something different :rockn:


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

looks sweet, I would stop the tips directly behind the head bumper thingys


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa (May 6, 2009)

looks good . keep us posted on how the ends work out.. and also what are u going to do with the engine cover?


----------



## MuddJunkie (Jul 28, 2010)

Look neat, different than the norm straight snorks cant wait to see pics on how deep yall got it.


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa said:


> looks good . keep us posted on how the ends work out.. and also what are u going to do with the engine cover?












not sure how well you can see the engine cover... trimmed it best we could. Doesn't look to bad.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks good. Kinda looks like a spider.
What is the fourth pipe for ?
1.CVT in
2.CVT out
3.Airbox in


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Nevermind...I see it in the pic now.


----------

